# Ekoostik_Hookahs Grow Journal



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

hello guys, decided to put up the first pictures of this grow.
  Hope you enjoy, i will keep you posted.

 I tried to keep all the plants as close to the soil as possible, only 2 got kinda tall, but its all good
  The date on the pictures is wrong, i didnt reset it...this is current.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is the Soda can Reflector that i made, it seems to be working really well.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey man those are nice and grenny! 
I have a suggestion about reflectors, I do windows and doors and we use aluminuin sheetmetal you can get them in white and can be bent to a good reflector. Just an idea if you can get a hold on some!
Really nice babies thou
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah there ya go Hooka,
  Now your talking the native language here, and here is a little something for you and your babies.Family Pics 189a.jpg
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

thx dro, great idea. where would i come across that type of sheet metal??
    LOL king, thanks for the great background image, my desktop looks great!!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 23, 2007)

That's the thing the only place I know to get it from is supply warehouses and they cost a minimuim of 250$ a role.
You can try Homedepot, Rona, Canadiantire etc. But I doubt it.
The best option that ill suggest is when you ever see contractors replacing windows go up to them and ask if they can cut and bend the size of alumunuim you wont and just toss em 10-15$ and there probably do it, I know I would
Ill ask around and ill get back to you.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

word, ill be keepin a eye out  :huh:   :aok: :stuff-1125699181_i_ 

:bump:   :bump:   :bump:   :bump:


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Nov 23, 2007)

couldnt aluminium be harmful if it reflects to much or sends heat off when the plants are that small? and is that aluminium can even reflective enuff to really amtter? great rigg tho great idea


----------



## lyfr (Nov 23, 2007)

everything ive heard,read,etc says that alum foil reflects more heat than light...but most reflectors are made of alum,i think.i think that thing is looks like it works ee anyway imho...i just love the stuff people come up with here.makes me think i wasted a bunch a $ and missed out on some fun creatin it!

     such cute little baby's too!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

lol thanks dudes, but the can/refelctor isnt giveing off much heat at all...i thought it was at first...but its not.
  Do thos babys look like they are suffering from Heat Stress?? I dont think sooo.
  All is good, Imho i think the can works well. I did a small test to see if it reflected more light, and i do believe it does.
 I sat in a dark room, and noticed how much light hit the celing, behind me, the floor etc... and i payed close attention to how much it lit up the writing on the wall, right infront of the light.
 Overall, it lit the room up, but it wasnt focused on the writing on the wall, so i installed the can...i had no upward light, no light hitting the floor, and no light to my left. It directed the light straight onto the writing on the wall, and off to my right alittle.
   The writing was much much brighter now, it was like i was pointing a spot light at it.......sooo i decided to go with it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2007)

*So far so good mang.  Your babies are looking nice and healthy just what ya want. :aok: Let the GREEN MOJO DANCE begin. :banana: *


----------



## jash (Nov 23, 2007)

looking good :hubba: good luck on your grow man:bong1:


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool man.  I'll pull up a seat.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

ya come on guys, pull up a seat; lets watch.....shhhh:watchplant: 

:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:  "i think it moved!"
   Only 3 more months to go...i hope. it may take longer with cfl, i have never flowered with anything other than hps, this will be different.


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 23, 2007)

I like the can reflectors.  I was thinking of making some out of pie pans but the soda cans would probably be easier.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

ya, it was pritty dang simple, it took a sec to fit it to the ballast though


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

lool, iam gonna do it with the can, that actually looks like a hood lol

Dc


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking good. Love the can reflector...I might use your idea.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 23, 2007)

cool, good luck if you try the can>
   when you are cutting, and shaping. try not to dent/rinkle the main body of the can. it doesnt reflect as bright if its dented.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2007)

Heres a little update.
 i think im going to switch to 12/12 soon.
 I wanted them to get alittle growth before i made the switch.

  they are looking bigger to me already.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea man nice there making there way up!
Looks like you got a couple days ahead of me, We probably going to have around the same harvest time bro!
Is there a reason you wont to switch to 12/12.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2007)

is there a reason i want to? or a reason why i am kinda weiry about doing it?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2007)

i didnt want to because i wanted alot of trim, to make hash and what not.
   i kinda like looking at big bushes, but i think im going to try 12/12 earlyer.
 i will start 12/12 either tomarrow or the next day.

 after i took the pic, i hooked up 5 blue LEDS.
 edit, blue leds have been removed, since i am now in flower..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

nice EH all def be watching this grow.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2007)

cool dude,
 also, i just added another 150w cfl to the Mix. I got one more 150 to add once i switch to 12/12. then i will prob buy 2 more 150's. and add them.
  so currently i have 5 cfls up,  i plan on flowering with 8 total.
  i havent added up lumens yet, but i have one 150w in, one 120w, two 100, and another 150w.   so thoes 5 plus the other 3 150w cfls, should be enough to flower, dont you think??
 and i only have 7 plants, and i will probly end up with 5 females....i hope.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 26, 2007)

Update, Just installed a Digital Temp. Read out. we ar currently cruising at 78.6 degree.
  im starting 12/12 at 9.pm tonight


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 27, 2007)

today, is the first real day of flowering.  The temp rose to 80.F this morning.
  The girls already stink like crazy...i can only imagine how its going to smell in 3 weeks.
   incase you guys didnt know, this is a good bag seed grow, i mean the seeds were from good bud.  stay tuned.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

More pics : )


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 29, 2007)

soon grasshopper, soon.
  Tonight is day 3 of flowering (*sigh*).
 not much growth so far since i induced 12/12.
 I will post more Pics tomm. and let you all have a peek on how its goin.
 i should be able to sex soon.


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Nov 29, 2007)

can´t wait to see new pics...

nice grow!


ThinkGREEN


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 29, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yeah there ya go Hooka,
> Now your talking the native language here, and here is a little something for you and your babies.Family Pics 189a.jpg
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
Funny there King..
King u need to dump ur privite mess..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok kids, heres an update:
  Nothing impressive so far, there has been some growth since the last Pic post. It also smells like have a skunk in my grow room, already...i cant believe it.

 it appears that one may have alittle Nute burn, even though i havent added any nutes...it may be heat stress, but i refuse to believe its heat stress.

 No more Pic updates untill they show sex...untill then, Enjoy and happy growing,    ( personal reference: day 4,12/12)


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 29, 2007)

good lookin stuff their bud ,,mine started smellin about that size 2 ,hope all remains well good luck and happy growin


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow there looking good


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 2, 2007)

wow guys,
  Checked on the girls this morning.  They all have ALOT of new growth.  They changed alot since Yestereday. Bushyer, taller, smelly_er, Node_eyr, Branchy_er  

  Made me very happy to find this out today, i was a bit worried they werent going to grow.

    (Personal Reference : Day. 7, 12/12)


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 2, 2007)

glad to hear that man ...makes me happy to see all the growth on mine 2 when i get up in the morning its always the first thing i do even before i go to the bathroom lol i check on the plants .. no better way to start the day ,,,only one thing agervates me lol having to change the ph every morning in my res for my hydro ,,not shure yet but i think i might like soil a lot better ,,ill let u no that once their all grown out and i see the yeld from soil to hydro           hope all remains well bro  
                                                    happy growin,,tomtom


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok dudes, Heres the deal.
    Next Friday im going to start Operation "things arent always as they seem".

  In my closet, there is a smaller closet/cubby; with a door. That is where my current grow is.
   This location isnt good enough for me. I have other people in this house that do not need to see the Girls.
  so what im going to do is move the grow into the bigger closet; which is connected to this smaller closet/cubby.
  Im basically going to move the back wall of the big closet, foward 3 feet.
 Im building a False wall.
   On friday, im going to go buy 3 sheets of dry wall, white paint, Drywall Mud, four--Six   2'by4''s , and Nails.

    Just so you know, the closet looks like this:  From my room, its a normal door. you open it and the wall your stareing at is the back wall of the closet. To the right is the Cubby/closet, where im growing now. The left is where clothes hang.

   So, to start off the false wall project, im going to rip up the capet 3 feet from the current wall.  I will make the Razor cut, right at the border of the door of the Cubby/closet.
 Then nail in the 2by4 's,  Then cut and mount the Drywall. 
Then i will apply the Dry wall mud, to the cracks between the drywall.
 Next i will paint the drywall, and let it dry.

     To make the entrance to the false wall, im going to enter the Cubby/closet; and to the left im going to cut out a Square big enough for me to enter. IM going to mount the drywall square to a thin peice of plywood, then attatch Reverse Hinges to the back of the plywood. Then i will mount the new door, back where i cut it from. I will also attatch a Push and release maganet to the back of the new door.  This will make the door flush against the previous wall. all you do is push, and it will pop open.

 Below the entrance to the False wall room, I will have a exhaust. It will be filtered through a Carbon filter. The intake will be on the left side of the Main closet,  Comming in from my roomates room. were going to make the intake in the back of his closet.

 so thats my plan; construction starts friday.
 Let me know what you think.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds great picks would be great id like to see a before and after shot


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 2, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> sounds great picks would be great id like to see a before and after shot



 Ya, i was planning on it. Ill edit this post in a second, and show you the before Picture.

 Ok, Pic.1~ view of door from my room
Pic.2~ Door open
Pic.3~ Cubby/Closet.
 Pic.4~Where that stick is to the right; thats where the false wall will start.
Pic.5~  Top left, of the soon to be; false wall.
Pic.6~  Random things posted on my closet wall.

 also, i guess its not 3 feet, more like 1 and a half feet.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 2, 2007)

looks good best of luck to you.PS


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking good EH.

I wish i had a little cubby:cry: 

WM.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL,
  Make a cubby. or just imagine how cool it would be if you had a cubby.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 2, 2007)

Not in this house.

Its a cool idea though,for now outdoor growing will do me fine 

WM.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 5, 2007)

the new grow room has strange dimentions, 8 ft high, 6ft 6 long, 1 ft 8 wide.
  construction starts soon.....

(day.10, 12/12


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 7, 2007)

New Update:
  we are under construction, we have the zeppelin blasting, and the hammers slammin.
   here are some of the pics. i plan on finishing the whole project tonight; paint and all. i will post finished pictures later.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 7, 2007)

Heres the frame.
 Next come the drywall, then primer, then paint. then all the trim work and clothes rack.
  The bottom half, below the center board; is going to be flower chamber.
  The top half, on just the left side; is going to be the Vegg room.
  There will be a board mounted level, running along with the center board. it will be light proof, and have a door on the top vegg room.
  More Pics to come....stay tuned.

 also, theres approx. enough room on the bottom flower chamber for 6-8 flowering plants.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 8, 2007)

alrighty, so as it ends up, we didnt get to finish tonight. so we will finish after we get some sleep.
 anyways. we got the top part of the wall mounted. We built the Vegg chamber, at the horizontal center stud; on the left upper side.
  we sized and cut the lower wall sections, and we started to cut out the entrance into the grow chambers.

 tomarrow we are going to sand the Mud work, and prime the drywall, then paint. then all that is left  is trim work.
 Final pics should be posted saterday.

  , oh ya, we also going to have a swing door for the vegg chamber. it will be hinged from the very top, and im going to have a small pully to open and hold the door ajar. I will also be running all the wires and electricity into the room on saterday, and making a wall mount socket.

  wouldnt i want the hotter room on the bottom, and the cooler room on the top?? as in flower on the bottom, and vegg on the top???   Im also trying to think of a good device to hold all the lights, that i can raise and lower. the best i can think of is a wood bar, on chains, with thoes little rock climbing clips.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

get a via grow from www.westcoastgrowers.com its a light hanger that works like a window shade. hot on bottom, cool on top. put the veg room on bottom. and are you inside that little cubby door that you show in the first picture?​


----------



## Mutt (Dec 8, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> tomarrow we are going to sand the Mud work, and prime the drywall, then paint..


 
ugh...hate that kinda work. I feel for ya man. few cold brews makes it go faster LOL
Lookin great man!!! :aok:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 8, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> get a via grow from www.westcoastgrowers.com its a light hanger that works like a window shade. hot on bottom, cool on top. put the veg room on bottom. and are you inside that little cubby door that you show in the first picture?​



 nice info, thanks.

 No thats not me, that is my roommate....we can call him Jack the Ripper.  and im da purps.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 8, 2007)

so this is whats up. got all the drywall up, and 90% sanded.
 all trim work is done.
 we finished cutting the entrance to the false wall, i still have to install the swing door to the entrance.
   all thats left is a lil sanding and prime and paint......sooo close...cant wait!

 Heres some photos for your satisfaction


----------



## theminx (Dec 8, 2007)

hey loving the grow and the conversion of the closet


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

Ultimate update:  Im basically almost 100% done with the whole project.
  Here are pics of my almost complete false wall grow.

 Ok, first pic is looking into the closet at the false wall,

 Second pic... Wallah. 

 Third pic is looking into the cubby, at the proped open entrance to the false wall.

 fourth pic is in cubby, looking at the mini door (entrance) to behind the false wall

 fifth pic is looking down the false wall, at the flowering section..for now.

sixth picture is looking up at the vegg section of the false wall.

 seventh pic is looking at my "power motherboard"

eigth is looking out the entrace, from inside the false wall.


*WALLAH !!!!!*

  so things are still a bit messy, and everything needs straighting up, but that will be done monday morning.
  For the most part all is done. jsyk, the flower section looks alot smaller in the pic, its long enough for 6-8 fully mature plants; with 5 feet in height.
   The vegg rooms is large enough for a good ammount of vegging plants, that can go 4 feet high.

  so glad to be *almost done*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Ekoostik :aok:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

Just installed a nice 3 speed fan. its mounted above the entrance to the room.
 I will post pics monday, when the girls are inside.


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm.. interesting!

how are those plants doing?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

over watered about 3 of them...they dont look good, but they should perk back up by tonight.

  the growth is crazy, got 3-4 inches of growth last night; on the bottom 2 nodes...they shot up to about half the size of the plant.

 crazy crazy, ill post pics soon.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

here are the girls in there new home.

  The plants that look like hell are overwatering  ... right??

 I have never overwatered anything b4, so i wouldnt really know, but i assume that this is a case of Maxamous over waterious.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

ok there we go.
  as u can see...over watered....right??

  the last pic, look at the node im pointing at, that grew overnight.....just shot up.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

How long have they looked like that? When did you water last? what kind of medium is that?

If it is overwatering they should perk up quick without water.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 10, 2007)

ok ya, they have been like that since yesterday. or this morning...i cant rember..not long


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

to be honest, it looks like they would if they didn't GET any water...

however, its hard to tell, are the leaves turning black? If so, that's a sign of root rot/overwatering


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 11, 2007)

No, they are kinda darkish green. but it has to be overwatering.
 i watered them a few days ago, but kinda alot..
  we will see whats up when i wake up later this morning.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 11, 2007)

omg, i dont know how, but it was underwatering.
  Sure didnt look like overwatering....the leaves were very swollen, and heavy, and thick....like in overwatering.
  but i noticed that a bottom leaf was dry and crunchy, so i watered 2 of the plants to see the effects, and it perked back up to normal in about 30mins.
 so i watered the rest, they should look good soon too.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 11, 2007)

Ha.. well thats great you got it figured out man! My last plant would honestly do the same thing every 24 hours if i did not water (minus the spaghetti stem that is odd) So i guess it was a good indicator when it was in need of water but a little scary everytime i opened my closet and I was looking at droopy a plant.. And by the way your room or whatever you built is just awesome! I swear i can't figure out exactly what is going on (I guess with all the secret doors and stuff that was your purpose lol) with it but boy it sure does look like a proper grow room and congrats!


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 12, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> omg, i dont know how, but it was underwatering.



:rofl:  hahaha I knew it by looking at the pics, that classic darkening of the droopy leaf was a sure sign.

BTW, there is only ONE real reason a plant will droop like that, lack of fluids whether it be humidity or lack of watering. Somehow the roots are absorbing much more water than you thought needed. This could be related to dust particulate circulating in the air, heat, etc. All of these will absorb moisture in the air. Or the water simply evaporated quicker than it was absorbed by the roots of the plant causing it to go into a draught condition.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

what kinda light you got for flowering?????


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

sorry i was responding to the 1st page


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

Beauty work! I love hiding stuff right in the open. Just make sure the dust doesnt contaminate your plants!!! Hope everything works itself out.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 12, 2007)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> :rofl: hahaha I knew it by looking at the pics, that classic darkening of the droopy leaf was a sure sign.
> 
> BTW, there is only ONE real reason a plant will droop like that, lack of fluids whether it be humidity or lack of watering. Somehow the roots are absorbing much more water than you thought needed. This could be related to dust particulate circulating in the air, heat, etc. All of these will absorb moisture in the air. Or the water simply evaporated quicker than it was absorbed by the roots of the plant causing it to go into a draught condition.



 Ya there was alot of dust with the wall construction, that must of been it.
   i tried to keep it to a minimum with the dust, but owell, i misted them and there ok, so its all gooooood.
   HOOOOOOOOOKAAAH


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 12, 2007)

good save... keep us updated on pics


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 13, 2007)

Picture Update:
  Ok, i decided to transplant. I didnt find square pots yet, so i used these nifty round ones.  These babys were rooted up!!.


ok, 1st pic is of the first two i transplanted.
 2nd is the roots of one of the first two plants.
 3rd is both tranplanted.
 4th pic is of the second two i transplanted
5th is of the roots of the second set i transplanted.
6th is one of the plants up close, lot of little bud sites.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 13, 2007)

Great set of roots there pal!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

ya they are looking good.
 The roots could of been alittle more root bound, but owell. guess i dont have to transplant for awhile longer.
  i just want these babies to show there darn sex!!!

 im hoping for all females.....dont we all.

  i guess this 12/12 from seed thing is working out alright, i was kinda worried, but growth hasnt slowed yet....which is cool with me.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 14, 2007)

nice man , those indica?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

i would deffinatly have to go with yes.
 or indica dominate atleast.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2007)

*The babies are looking great EH or should i say young ladies.   Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks good EH!:hubba:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice n healthy root system man


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

so my guess of 6-8 plants in my space was way off.
 i could fit in 15-16 plants in there.  but i would rather do about 11.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey hey hey.

 so i found the first Male a minute ago!!!  i only found one  which is awesome!!!!!
   so now i have 6 soon to be females....i hope.
 pass some green mojo my way...i need the rest to be females!

 i got a pic of the male, i will post in a sec...i dont know if my cam is good enough to capture the balls in the shot...but we will see....check back in a sec.

 edit:  the picture didnt come out at all......i will post pics in a few days , when pistils are showing....CANT WAIT!!1


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 16, 2007)

just droppin by to give you some GREEN MOJO[/B]. Can't wait for the pics


----------



## headband (Dec 16, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> it may take longer with cfl, i have never flowered with anything other than hps, this will be different.


waaaiitt whattt? why not use the hps???


----------



## Amsterdam (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant wait to see more pics and yes what is wrong with the hps or do you want to try some thing different


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 16, 2007)

BEACUSE its in a different place now


----------



## medicore (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck and here's some green mojo for ya:lama:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 17, 2007)

found another male  Grrrrrr!

 he has been detained, and is being questiond for the whereabouts of the other males in the group.
  the interigators havent made much progress,  it seems the male is playing the silent game......we will break him sooon!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

The last male.....


 if you look close at the blurry one, u can almost see the balls.
  dont look too long...i got a headache from it.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG!
 FOUND ANOTHER MALE.
  The rest are all deffinatly FEMALE! all have pistils.
 so out of 7 plants...i have 4 females...3 were male.   just about 50/50.

i wanted to do a lil larger grow than my last, which was 3 LST under 400w...yeilded 7 ounces.

 its going to be hard to make 4  12/12 from seed's  come anywhere close to my last yeild.....looks like im starting more seeds.

 heres pics for your satisfaction.

chopped and killed terrorist male from HeLL!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 18, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> OMG!
> FOUND ANOTHER MALE.
> 
> its going to be hard to make 4 12/12 from seed's come anywhere close to my last yeild.....looks like im starting more seeds.


 
Why mess with seeds again now that you have a female? you should never have to mess with males again.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

true true wise one.....clones indeed.


----------



## HGB (Dec 18, 2007)

whats the soil make up and what are you feed'n the plants?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Ekoostik_Hookah*
> _it may take longer with cfl, i have never flowered with anything other than hps, this will be different._


 
CFL will not flower any slower than HPS just end product will not be as good.

What kinda HPS did you have?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 18, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> CFL will not flower any slower than HPS just end product will not be as good.
> 
> What kinda HPS did you have?


 
What about veg period? Will cfl's slow the gowth.
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2007)

CFL's will slow overall growth but not much in veg...MH will make the plants grow bigger than CFL's IMO...flower is when its noticable....just not time line. 8 weeks strain still takes 8wks. but won't have the yeild as like an HPS.
I prefer CFL's for veg.


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> found another male  Grrrrrr!
> 
> he has been detained, and is being questiond for the whereabouts of the other males in the group.
> the interigators havent made much progress,  it seems the male is playing the silent game......we will break him sooon!


  I'm thinkin' "_waterboard"_...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont know what type it was, just a 400w HPS....worked great.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww, look at that shiny commode.  I am proud of your house-keeping skills EH!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 18, 2007)

lol thanks mom.....

 ya thats what a mom WOULD  say....


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 23, 2007)

update:
   so the 12/12 from seed thing, seems to be working great....its just not my thing.
  so i germed 4 other seeds a day ago, and im going to Vegg the suckers, and LST them, untill i have a crazy bush, then i will flower thoes.
 Let me kno if anyone wants pics of my current girls....they are flowering, and have pistils, many.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 26, 2007)

Here yall Photo Freaks goooo, take a gander at these Ladys.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 26, 2007)

Its weird that its in flower, yet it still grows like 2 inches a night in height....
  how long is it going to have upward growth??


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 26, 2007)

wow EH lookin great over there. i thought it grew taller quicker in flower though? isn't that whats its sapposed to be doin? anyways....they're some fine lookin ladies


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 26, 2007)

well, not really.
 IN vegg thats when they get as tall and bushy as they can....then in flower it focuses its energy toward its Fruts, or buds.
 However  i have personally seen plants in flower double in size by 35 days in flower.
  Its just never happend to me, my plants always grow for about the first 3 weeks of flower, then just stop.
  im at 3 weeks of flower already i think......so im just wondering.


----------



## headband (Dec 27, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Its weird that its in flower, yet it still grows like 2 inches a night in height....
> how long is it going to have upward growth??


i have the same question


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

Im sure it differs with each strain you grow.
  Because actually when i think back two grows ago, i remeber i started 12/12 early, and flowered them with about 17 days of vegg. I thought they were small, but they got really big by about 45 days of flower. i also did LST on the 3 plants. and recived a amazing yeild.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey what's up EH, Got some nice healthy looking plants man
Im sure there going to start focusing more on bud production pretty soon:aok:
Good LUCK on the rest of your grow man!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

thx dro broooo


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking :aok: man liking how the hide away cubby came out. Plants look good too MOJO for them girls man.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking amazing bro, I wish i had the room to do a false wall cubby...haha


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Looking :aok: man liking how the hide away cubby came out. Plants look good too MOJO for them girls man.



 Ya the false wall really came out good.
  i have a pritty good ammount of space back there...its only about as wide as me....but like 9 feet long  and 9-10 feet high.....so height isnt really a restriction, and i got vegg, and flower rooms back there...plus a storage area, for nutes, huge water juggs....its great.

  Im working on an intake and exhaust for the room, so i can step the lighting up to a 400w Hps.....
 peace


----------



## benamucc (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey thanks for your posts!  How bout an update on these babies??

** EDIT
OOpps...didn't realize there were PAGES!!  I'll get the hang of this soon...


----------



## zlessley (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey hey, just thought I'd check your grow out, seeing as you're the only one to post on my thread... I use the soda can reflectors in my micro grow, very handy  It looks like even as ghetto (no offense, take it as a compliment) as your setup is, your plants are looking great!


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 27, 2007)

yea hookah,, lookin great lookin like ur keepin them babys nice and full of plenty of c02 hu,, also i looked close up at the pick number 2 above and i seen ur stems on ur fan leafs look almost red im wonderin why mine were a funny color but it was cause my ph was all funky but once i fixed that they turned right back to a nice green ,now i no u dont have a ph problem it dont look like they got a problem at all so is it the strain our what?our is it all the c02 u give them??


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

the purple stem is from cold temps at night.
  actully i havent added co2 yet, im planning on it....i always do.

  but ya, alls going well.
 cant wait for my next grow..


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 27, 2007)

why u lettin ur temp get low at night that will mess up ur yeild for shure if its turnin ur stems red u gotta figure if its doin that to the stems what is it going to do to the buds ,,and i my self dont worry about c02 because i only got a hand full of plants lol so it dont make no since in my type of grow for c02 cause their is no way they are lacking c02  being that their is plenty in the air ,,now if i had a big gro opp and my plants were ******* down c02 like crazy then i would but i dont have 2 worry about that,, any ways lookin good hope u get ur cold temps fixed throw a heter in their at night



I DO NOT NO WHY THIS SYMBOL <***********> is in my sentence above being that i did not cuss i used a normal word and it makes it look like i cussed sorry about that hookah i would not cuss in ur grow journal


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 27, 2007)

its not really my fault, i dont have an intake or exhaust....so its however cold the walls of the house gets.
  But its not getting below 50F.
 so im good, they are growing fine....and the co2 should help alot down the line.


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 28, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Its weird that its in flower, yet it still grows like 2 inches a night in height....
> how long is it going to have upward growth??



40/60 phenomena is what it's called

Stretch Phase (early flowering) The stretch phase is a period of time during early flowering where rapid extraordinary outward growth takes place. Some growers have reported seeing 5 inches of growth in a single day during the stretch. This phase is characterized first by the extraordinary growth accompanied by longer than usual internodes, then the explosive outward growth slowly tapers off as internodes shorten. The end of the phase is signaled when growth tapers down to approximately 1/2 inch or less per day. This coincides with a time span equaling 40% of the total Days Spent Flowering. At this point growth shifts from outward to building bulk on existing growth, otherwise known as late flowering or the fattening phase.

 Fatten Phase (late flowering) 
 The last 60% of the inductive phase is a period where outward growth is less significant. In fact, it can appear as if growth has stopped completely due to the very short internodes. During this phase a more complex set of growth activities occur. It's not much different from an apple tree that stopped producing new apples and is now devoting its remaining time to maturing or ripening the apples it already has. With female cannabis, flower production accelerates, floral clusters begin to grow wider or _fatten_, resin production increases and peaks, sinsemilla calyxes plump, pistils start to wither and change color, and not long after that the plant is ready for harvest.

from my post http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19952


----------



## HGB (Dec 28, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> But its not getting below 50F.
> so im good, they are growing fine....and the co2 should help alot down the line.



temps need to be around 90-95 for the plants to get ANYuse out of an co2 injection system  

most growers will use a automatic controler system to control room temp/RH/co2 ppm/ and exhaust.  whats your plans to control these variables in your grow?

I also asked a few post back about your soil mix but you never replied.... was wonder'n if you are use'n living organics?  I saw in one pic what looked like MG organic soil in a bag 

:48:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 10, 2008)

HGB said:
			
		

> temps need to be around 90-95 for the plants to get ANYuse out of an co2 injection system
> 
> most growers will use a automatic controler system to control room temp/RH/co2 ppm/ and exhaust. whats your plans to control these variables in your grow?
> 
> ...



 Nope, no LO this time around.
 I have only done 2 LO grows, and i loved it...but i set this grow up in a hurry.
 my first Lo grow, i got all my soil from an advanced grower, and it all came pre mixed in white bags. the 2nd grow i mixed it myself, with the help of advanced grower and it came out good.
  but ya, just didnt have time or money to do Lo this time....but i figure when i get my next house, and get a perm. grow set up...Dwc and Lo soil grows will be my Thang......

Grow Update: hmm forgot how far into flowering i am....  
   Growth seems ok, they are getting hairs all over, and getting dense.
  3 of the 4 are budding faster than the last one, so im trying to focus the most light on the slacker plant.
   I will Add co2 within the next 2 weeks, that should thicken things up even more.... im also going to re-set-up my lights.
  I need more of a light span from the HPS...its kinda only hitting a small portion.....sooo im thinking vertical hang for hps, with CFLS.
  pics to come tomarrow....CHECK BACK .


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 13, 2008)

here are some of the best pics so far of the girls.
 they are looking good, Small, but doing good.

    the lights seem to be doing well, i could use a higher watt hps, but for now its all good.
   enjoy....


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 13, 2008)

looking good hookia ,i also could use a bigger hps i only got a 70 watt lol but im also useing a lot of floros to im gonna update mine now to ,,but like i said they are lookin great


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 14, 2008)

i think i really need to hang the hps vertical,
 it seems that it would be much more effective.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice budski's developing!


----------



## Melissa (Jan 14, 2008)

goodlooking plants e.h :48:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

looking good E.H.


----------



## guatemalacoolestdude (Jan 19, 2008)

pretty neat and yes they look to be on the highway to stardom


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 20, 2008)

hows are the doobies in guatemala?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 20, 2008)

good, kinda brown....but good


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 27, 2008)

Alright guys, havent said much on the journal in awhile...
 so letting you know ill get pics up soon.
  3 of the girls are budding great, really filling in.
 One of them is building up one monster Cola....im syked...
 stay Tooooned...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 27, 2008)

Great job EK,
  My upstairs has 2 bedrooms, attic style. I'm going to put a closet behind one bedroom door so when you open it you'll see a closet, normal and yet with a fake wall that swings as a door there will be a big room behind it. It will look normal as it's an old house and not all second floors are finished off -that basically use the attic space for spare room. Pics in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 27, 2008)

LOOOOOKS Great !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 27, 2008)

lookin good cant wait till im at this point.  how bad they smell?


----------



## gangalama (Jan 27, 2008)

Lookn Good, I hope they *swell up *nicely 4ya!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 27, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> lookin good cant wait till im at this point. how bad they smell?



 well im used to growing White russian, and Blueberry/g13......and thoes 2 reakkkk.

 But this grow is just good bag seed.....so it doesnt smell up my house, or even my room.
 But the grow room smells really good.....but ya


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 28, 2008)

Just Got To Love That Smell And Taste !!!!!! 

I Do !!!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 28, 2008)

foooo shoooo.......

 sry i havent got pics up yet, but the girls werent looking so hot today.....sooon


----------



## akirahz (Jan 28, 2008)

how many days now have they been in flower?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 28, 2008)

im really not sure....but i would say just about a month or more.
 I plan on harvesting in 28 days  or soo.
  and im stepping up to a 400w hps for the last 26 days..... + a co2 mix.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

heres the ladies getting some natural light, on todays very sunny day.
 It was beaming through the windows and flooding my house with bright white light.
  they loved it, wind was blowin, tunes ah playin.......yeaaa maannn

 Oh ya, one of the girls isnt pictured.....and the one all the way to the left, in first pic....is the slacker girl who isnt budding any further.....or jus really sloooooow


----------



## Gary Ganja (Jan 31, 2008)

good looking grow man..btw y did u put rocks on top of the soil?also how are u getting light to the underside of the plants.and finally,where did u get those seeds?they look good


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 31, 2008)

lookin great EH, gonna be harvesting a little before me then i'm right behind ya. keep it up.  hoooookkkaaahhh


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

phillybuds said:
			
		

> good looking grow man..btw y did u put rocks on top of the soil?also how are u getting light to the underside of the plants.and finally,where did u get those seeds?they look good



  I put rocks down, so i dont disturb the soil so much when i water.
  my soil tops always get distroyed and the roots start showing, then i started putting rocks down on all my grows.....now i never see roots.
 edit: OH! and i mainly do it to help hold moisture into the soil...which it does...and i added more rocks, so u can hardly even see the soil now.

 I dont know what you mean getting light to underside?  but i do use good side lighting from hanging CFLs

 In the picture, its just naural light hitting the plants.

 and the seeds are random, but yes it looks very good, and smells great.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> heres the ladies getting some natural light, on todays very sunny day.
> It was beaming through the windows and flooding my house with bright white light.
> they loved it, wind was blowin, tunes ah playin.......yeaaa maannn
> 
> Oh ya, one of the girls isnt pictured.....and the one all the way to the left, in first pic....is the slacker girl who isnt budding any further.....or jus really sloooooow


 
i love puting my girl out in the natural sun light they def love that!  looking good man cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## HGB (Jan 31, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> and the one all the way to the left, in first pic....is the slacker girl who isnt budding any further.....or jus really sloooooow




they are locked up thats why    thats the worse leaf curl I have ever seen on a plant....   maybe a good flush will get em back on track(3 gallons water to 1 gallon of soil)

also might want to read up on co2 a bit before you inject it into the grow 

grow on


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey HGB, just saw your post...
 thanks man, thats what i was thinking..
 i will flush her out tomarrow.

 thanks againnnnnnnn


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Alllright...so here is my update for you all:

   I am approx. 15 days away from harvest...

        However I did cut the main Cola off one of my really mature plants.... I left the bottom 1/3+ of the plant; so the smaller buds could fill in......and thicken up. (atleast that what im aiming for).

  2 of the plants, i would say; are budding perfectly.... given the current lighting. 1 of the 2 has thicker budz, it also has a great deal of trich's.
 the 2nd of the 2 isnt as thick, but its got trich's and 50%+ of the pistils are orange .

The last girl i have; was locked up like crazy...i flushed her out..she is doing better, and seems to be picking up pace on budding. She is currently the tallest of all the girls.......and she strangly Reakes like crazy, for having such long and Thin buds.....?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Also, im going to try a little experiment with 1 or 2 of the girls.

 Since its kinda cold outside these days....and since plants tend to turn purple-ish when exposed to colder temps.
   I was thinking that for the last few days before harvest, either on a few cold days; i would stick the girl(s) outside.....and/or put them outside at night when the temps are much colder than day time....( about 30-60 degrees at night).

  If i did this, say at night; for say 3-4 days...think my plants may turn alittle purple?
   Maybe it would be best if i put it outside on a sunny, cooler day... (45-51 degree day)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Whats up EH. The ladies are looking great and i bet you can't wait to give them the axe. :hubba:  I know when it gets close with us were just waiting to chop chop.   Great job on the grow mang and look foward to your next.  *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 12, 2008)

Hook U should of Keep ur male and make seeds that u can always grow and besides U Won't have to pay for thos Blueberry seeds again !!
I am waitting on my son inlaw to bring me some Good seeds so I can do that and get away from the Mexican crap from Mexico..


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up EH. The ladies are looking great and i bet you can't wait to give them the axe. :hubba: I know when it gets close with us were just waiting to chop chop.  Great job on the grow mang and look foward to your next.  *




Ya you said it!
 I have been sharpening that axe for a month now 

  This has been a interesting grow, it was fun to try the 12/12 from seed method. Glad to know it works.

 Im pritty sure the next grow is going to be under a 400w hps, and im going to LST the plants like crazy.....i love LST 

Thanks for watching this grow, i always enjoy your guys comments...

 Later,
 EH


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 13, 2008)

hmm, if it was 12/12 from seed, why did it take 3 months? thats almost as long as a full grow isn't it?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 13, 2008)

well, i think i know what your asking.

  It was "basically" 12-12 from seed. If you read the first few pages of my GJ.
 I let the sprout grow for just a little bit....then qucikly switched lighting to 12/12.
  so i vegged for like 6 or so days, then flowered the girls.
 I believe that why these plants may be a bit larger than a completely normal 12/12 from seed.

and when the plant was under 12/12, its not like it was budding right away...it took longer than normal to show signs of sex ( compared to a more mature plant, that was vegged right).  so it finally did show its sex, then started budding...
 AND im not using a 400w hps. a hps would of made this grow go a bit faster; ya know?

  plus, normal grow take 3 months...and a 12/12 from seed should be close to 3 months anways. Because when using 12/12 from seed, the plant still needs to mature a bit, b4 it really starts budding.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

hey you know what else is cool about adding rocks? it reduces the chances of mold growing. 




Dc


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 13, 2008)

Also algae growing.  That can ruin potency as well as weight.


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 15, 2008)

nice grow have fun chop choping


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 15, 2008)

Timber!!!!!!!!
looks good


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 15, 2008)

Took your advice and came over for a peek.  Glad I did.  Love that soda can reflector.  And I have teo fluoros standing vertically and it REALLY helps!  Have fun smoking!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is the first "buddy" that i chopped a few days ago....

 Shes almost dry......


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 15, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 15, 2008)

I have,

 I have smoked dryed, uncured bud.
  It taste soo good right now, that i can hardly imagine what it will be like in 4 weeks or sooo....wow.
   gets me good n stoned thats for sure.

 Ill let you know how the dryer stuff smokes, and the cured stuff smokes


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice bro great job Glad to hear that it gets u blasted enjoy your smoke peace


----------



## thestandard (Feb 15, 2008)

IMpressive, GL on the yield!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 15, 2008)

nice bud....bud


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry, just a quick question on the false wall: How did you run the electricty in there, but hide it well also?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

nice looking bud  you got there hook!  cant wait to see the rest of it.  how did you like the 12/12 from start? and whats your dry weight?  when you get it that is hehe.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

heck yah man! glad your smokin yer own....feels great dont it?!

keep up the good work.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 19, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> nice looking bud you got there hook! cant wait to see the rest of it. how did you like the 12/12 from start? and whats your dry weight? when you get it that is hehe.



You know, i like the 12/12 from seed method much more than i originally thought.....
    It is good for the right situation.....If you need small plants, for a small grow/growroom then 12/12 from seed is perfect.

   The yeild really isnt too bad; if this method was used under a 400w+ light....the yeild would be very rewarding!! 

      For an ideal yeild, i would say to vegg a plant for ehhh a week or maybe 2....then just flower it early........so the plant has Some size to it......like mine.  

 The last nugg i posted weighed little under an oz wet....dryed it was about 7.6 Grams ......? Give or take a few


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 19, 2008)

Look forward to harvest pictures comming in a few days ...

 Grahhh


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Feb 20, 2008)

what kind of bulbs are you using


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 20, 2008)

Im using one 70 watt HPS,
  Three 120 watt CFL's ( 2 of which are in a dome reflector)
  And two 150 watt CFL's. ( one hanging vertical, and one for side/under lighting).

 And thats it; It surprisingly produced good quality Budz. 
 I dont know a total lumen output.....but it did the job


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Feb 21, 2008)

did you use the HPS for the whole grow...ya i agree you bud looks amazing..im trying to help some friends start a grow and they want to use CFLs...you got any recommendations on what specific kind?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 20, 2008)

You have grown some extremely good bud! Holy cow, good grow man.


----------

